# Espressivo No. 2 in A Minor



## n.piano21 (Sep 28, 2009)

Here is my second espressivo. Just follow the link. Please leave comments or thoughts. Let me know if you like it, or just absolutely hate it. But I do hope everyone enjoys my 2nd. Espressivo. Thanks for listening everyone.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I remember you vision in D. It was very Beethovenian work. Have you changed your aspirations since then? Because if this works was ment to be written in the same language then it's not too good. Technically you got better, there is no more basic ostinatos and stuff. But the idea is weak. 

By the way, I like how YouTube displays the title at beginning, if someone looks at the second line at first place, he reads "A Minor Composer". HO HO HO HO


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I felt it should be called "Frenetico." That isn't a criticism. I enjoyed the piece. It's a little hard to judge with the voice mike recording.


----------

